# هل يوجد دائرة او طريقة لزيادة شدة التيار او رفع الامبير ؟



## سمير عبد الواحد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
اولاً : انا لست مهندس حتى تحملوني
ثانياً : انا اجري تجارب على توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية باستخدام اللبمات ليد LEDs فعند تعريض الليد للشمس تحصل على فولت عالي
وتمكنت من الحصول على 100 فولت تيار مستمر DC ولكن لا يوجد اى امبير لا اعرف ان كنت اقيس الامبير بطرقة خطأ فأنا لست مهندس ولا اعلم الكثير عن استخدام الافوميتر
ولهذا اسأل هل يوجد طريقة او دائرة الكترونية يمكن ان احصل بها على زيادة فى شدة التيار الامبير على حساب خفض الفولت ؟
ثالثاُ : جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

القانون هو قدرة الخرج = قدرة الدخل + الفقد فى التحويل
لهذا يمكن بواسطة دائرة مهتز و محول أن تخفض الفولت و نرفع التيار
لكن مادام الدخل لا يمد بالتيار الكافى ستكون المشكلة أنه لا توجد طاقة تكفى للتحويل


----------



## سمير عبد الواحد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراً يا مهندس ماجد
الامر كما وضحته لحضرتك التيار هو فولت متولد من خلية شمسية للمبات ليد وهو تيار متواصل فهل المحول يفيدني فى هذه الحالة ؟ انه انه لا يمكن رفع شدة التيار بهذه الطريقة ؟
ارجوا الافادة يمكن لو كانت دائرة الكترونية لو ممكن تزيدي بالتصميم ؟ ولو كانت طريقة اخر يمكن شرحها
لاحظوا يا اخوني واعتذر انى لست مهندس 

شاكر لكم مره اخري


----------



## سمير عبد الواحد (25 ديسمبر 2011)

ممكن اى واحد يجرب يا اخونا الأمر بسيط جدا لمبة ليد ووصلها على الأفو فى الشمس هتحصل على فولت ونصف او اثنين فولت حاول تقيس شدة التيار هيطلع صفر أمبير 
ممكن حد يجرب ويرد عليا ؟
والأفضل لو تربط لمبتين او ثلاثه على التوالي هيديك فولت اعلي وتقرأه بسهوله , ممكن اى واحد مهتم يجرب ويقولي هل فعليا الأمبير طلع عنده صفر ولا انا اللى بقيسه غلط

السلام عليكم


----------



## مصطفى سعد مصطفى (26 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا على الدروس المفيده


----------



## howkman (27 ديسمبر 2011)

مصطفى سعد مصطفى قال:


> شكرا على الدروس المفيده



هي فين الدروس لسى الاخ ماحصل على جواب فقط اجابة المشرف عباس محمد 

اخي سمير حسب معلوماتي البسيطه ان الفولتيه اذا تولدت 
يتبعها تيار 
ولكن اخشى ان التيار المتولد ضعيف جدا 
وساحاول ان اجرب وشكرا
​


----------



## سمير عبد الواحد (30 ديسمبر 2011)

howkman قال:


> هي فين الدروس لسى الاخ ماحصل على جواب فقط اجابة المشرف عباس محمد
> 
> اخي سمير حسب معلوماتي البسيطه ان الفولتيه اذا تولدت
> يتبعها تيار
> ...



جزاكم الله خيرا على الرد
اخواني الكرام هل يوجد من جذبته الفكرة وجرب قياس الفولت من عدة لمبات ليد ؟
على العموم انا ربطت 100 لمبة مع بعضهم توالي وتوازي كل صف عباره عن 10 مربوطين توالي والعشر صفوف مربوطين مع بعض توازي يعني صار معايا خلية مائة لمبة عباره عن عشرة فى عشرة غدا بجربها واردلكم خبر وان شاء الله بحاول اسجل التجربة فيديو ووارفعه لكم

الحقيقه اريد ان استفسر عن قياس الأمبير انا قراءة ان لقياس الأمبير يجب ان يكون هناك دائرة تستهلك التيار وافتح الدائرة واوصل الافو على التوالي انا كنت اوصل طرفين الأفو مع الخلية مع وضع السلوك والمؤشر على قراءة الأمبير ان شاء الله غداً اجرب واردلكم خبر
الله المستعان


----------



## سمير عبد الواحد (30 ديسمبر 2011)

هذه نفس التجربة التى سأقوم بها غداً ان شاء الله وسأسجل لكم فيديو ليظهر النتائج
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4aaI_Qtyc0


----------



## aboelsoud.2010 (2 فبراير 2012)

ياجماعه انا عندى مشكله ازاى اوصل متور على ميكرو


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (3 فبراير 2012)

أخى
المفروض أولا أن يكون هذا موضوع جديد لأنه ليس رد على ما سبق
ثانيا حينما يطلب أحد شيء ما يجب أن تكون المعلومات كافية فالموتور يبدأ من 1.5 فولت بضع مللى أمبير وحتى كذا حصان 380 فولت متردد
و ثالثا هناك حلول فى هذه السلسلة الدوائر الرقمية - ما تريد أن تعرفه عنها - ملتقى المهندسين العرب


----------

